# Husq 372XP...old vs new



## TimR

So, I'm starting to do some research into a next saw with capability up to 24". My current saw is an Efco 152, 18", and sometimes it's just not enough to get clean cuts on a log, having to go in from 2 sides.
The 372XP seems well respected, but I also saw some info that made it sound like crankshaft bearings might have been a possible weak point, but not sure if this is an old design issue, or new design, or just total BS.

I'd have to get a pretty good deal or know the source to go the used route, and that's after seeing it run, so I'm kinda leary about used unless a good reason to do so.

So, anyone with experience or decent knowledge on this saw, what can you tell me? @woodtickgreg , @Kevin , ??

Ok...to keep it interesting...what would be the comparable Stihl product (MS441?) and why consider that saw, aside from loyalty or dealer proximity...in other words, pure product merit.


----------



## Schroedc

I've got an XP series saw I've had for 4 years or so, it gets used pretty hard and no complaints.


----------



## woodintyuuu

You might look at dolmar. products. I used stihl and husky for years. Bought dolmar, last year. I use 36 inch bar on it and it prossesses huge burls no sweat. It is most certainly a big boy saw. They are quite reasonably priced. Jmho


----------



## TimR

Thanks Cliff...I keep hearing the Dolmar name popup, do you know which one is in the approximate size I'm looking at, i.e about 70-80cc? If not...I can go look.


----------



## Kevin

I have a pre-epa saw (what you calling the old one) and wouldn't trade it for the post epa (new) saw. My understanding is the epa saws have a small catalytic converter in the muffler and you cannot adjust the carb. Ask anyone who has run both (I have never owned the epa version) and they will to a man swear the old one outperforms the epa saw and I have no doubt that's true. However, don't count the autotune saws out. The 576AT is reputedly a beast that will outperform even the old 372XP if left stock. But most of us old 372 users love them for the very reason that we can modify them and most do. All I did to mine was modify the muffler -- which you cannot do on an AT saw unless you replace the muffler THEN mod it and also replace the carb to an adjustable carb and that's a lot of dough -- but my old muff modded saw will cut circles around almost any other saw in it's class which brings me to your second question . . . 

What is the comparable Stihl in this class? There isn't one IMO. The 372XP has dominated the 70cc class since it was first released. And a modded old 372 well . . . it's a beast. A lot of the Stihl hawkers like to compare the 461 to the 372 -- the 461 is 5cc larger than the 372 but the 372 cuts as fast or faster with less weight. There's many ther considerations and several other stihl models that get compared to the old 372 but you cannot find a clear consensus on any stihl model that outperforms the old 372 especiall when both models are modded (the 372 takes a mod better than virtually any other saw) because there isn't one. I'm a diehard pre-epa 372XP man. The 372 is famously thought of by husky and even stihl-only fans alike. You simply cannot go wrong buying an old 372Xp.


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> I have a pre-epa saw ...The 372 is famously thought of by husky and even stihl-only fans alike. You simply cannot go wrong buying an old 372Xp.


That brings me to the question then...how would I know I have one of the 'old' saws without performing some disassembly and knowing what to look for? And...I looked at the specs on the 576XP AT...looks like a solid saw.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The new saws will not have an adjustable carb as kevin said, easy to look at if you pull the air filter cover and air filter, then you can see if it has the high and low speed adjustment screws, it will also have an idle screw. Some carbs just have limiter caps (a red and a white one) they can be removed and that will give you full adjustability. When I did the rebuild on Kevin's saw I removed the plastic limiter caps. None of my saws have limiter caps, I removed them if they did. My thoughts on a used saw are unless you absolutely know who you are getting it from you can get burned (I recently did but it worked out in the end) But I purchased it without hearing it run and inspecting it, I took a chance and almost got burned. If you buy a pre emission saw just be prepared to put money into it to keep it going for the sake of having the old work horse. I have not seen the new 372 carbs, If there are caps covering the adjustment screws then they can be removed. The price of a new muffler is moderate imo. Finding a good pre emission carb in good condition can be tough to find. I wouldn't be afraid to buy a new saw, will it run as strong as the old ones? No, but you will never know the difference unless you run them side by side, the average user wouldn't. I have all kinds of saws and brands, but I prefer my husky's for many reasons.
Now my thoughts on the crank bearing thing. Foowy! Crank bearing failure is pretty rare unless you run crappy oil or have just run the dog crap out of your saw. If you run husky oil in your saw, even if you ran it hard for your milling and processing purposes, they will last the life of the saw. By the time they fail you will have gotten your money's worth out of the saw. I just had an old McCulloch saw crank bearing failure after 20 years of hard use, the saw owed me nothing and I just bought a new husky to replace it. So in my opinion I would not put to much into what others are saying about bearing failures, it can be over analitical.
Some more thoughts......Is the new 372 as good as the old 372? I would saw yes as far as build quality, just different to meet emissions.
Will the old 372 out run the new 372? Yes, but you will probably never know the difference.
You could always buy a new 372 and upgrade it later when funds where available or if you thought you needed a little more power. Husky build quality is still very high.
If you get the new 372 with the tall heavy duty air filter it will far out last any new Stihl saw, their air filtration sucks now days.
Crank bearings? I wouldn't be concerned, I'd buy one. And I have replaced the crank bearings on a husky's before, it's not the end of the world.
Saws don't last forever, they will fail, you will put money into them, and you will buy new ones.......simple facts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

That pretty much sums up my question Greg, thanks for your input. You definitely covered the angles I was interested to hear more about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp

I just bought a new 372 about three weeks ago. I really like the saw. It came with a 28" bar and chain. I've used two 570's for years and the 372, IMO, is a better more powerful saw. No complains at all.


----------

